# Does anyone recognize this 1920's era truss frame?



## Mike Rosseau (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm considering selling this truss frame but before I do I kinda wanted to ID it. This is a 20" frame made for 28" wood wheels. It measures, seat tube 20", top tube 22-1/2", and down tube 23-1/2". The head badge screws on this measure 2-1/2" apart horizontally, same as a Mead Ranger badge but could be anything. Original color appears to have been black. The BB cups on this seem to be deeper than average and the insides are square at the inside back rather than shaped round like most others. Any ideas?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks like a Westfield built frame.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 17, 2018)

Seems similar to some Canadian-made arch bar truss frames, eh (?).


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 14, 2021)

On 2nd thought, it looks like an Emblem Angola NY. 
One might measure the truss tube diameter.


----------

